# okuma kayak specific rods



## bombora (Mar 8, 2006)

Apologies if topic already covered but I spied in the latest Modern Fishing (I think, or was it Fisho) a story and puic on Okuma bringing out a small range of rods designed, so the story went, specifically for kayakers. The kayak specific features are that they claim to float (even with a light game reel attached!) and they have a split rear grip with a solid eyelet bound on to take your safety line/lanyard. Doesn't say if tapers etc are different though they claim to be tough rods so guessing a composite rod. Anyone fondled em? They, if I remember, were all 7fters in the approx 6kg tyo 15kg class, a couple of spin rods but mainly overheads. cheers.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

I heard about these a while ago but as yet have still not seen one in the flesh. I think they were designed on the heavier side of rods. 
Apprently the butt is really fat (how they get it too float). Would love to know more about them.

Cheers Dave


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

justcrusin32 said:


> I heard about these a while ago but as yet have still not seen one in the flesh. I think they were designed on the heavier side of rods.
> Apprently the butt is really fat (how they get it too float). Would love to know more about them.
> 
> Cheers Dave


I like the idea of a floating rod so long as the but isn't any bigger than my current rods. They must fit into my rod holders and not too tightly because when you reach around to get them it's easier if they have some play.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

i bet they don't float with a kingie attached to them.
The diameter of the butt is an issue, my penn power sticks are fine in my flush mounts but are to tight in my scotty rod holder.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

This is an interesting concept - but does the positive bouyancy also cater for the likes of line weight & reel.


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Phoenix said:


> This is an interesting concept - but does the positive bouyancy also cater for the likes of line weight & reel.


ow now your just being difficult Phoenix :wink:


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Yes it does apprently pheonix, it will float with a fully loaded small game reel.

I will try an get the spec sheets from my mate who owns a tackle store and post them, but would still like to see one in the flesh before buying.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

This could start a whole new revolution in rods if these things work out.

Might use it as an excuse to get a few replacements.

I'd love to compare them to the likes of a Shimano backbone or wilson livefiber and see how much difference there is in the trolling ability or sensativity of the rod tip. But I do like the idea as a whole.


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

There's a picture of them in this months Modern Fishing. Up the back in the new products section.

What is really neat is that have a built in eyelet for a rod leash. The rear grip is split into two parts, like the fancy top end rods, and have the eyelet there.

Supposed to be around the $100 mark.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Dose anyone know if there are shops stocking these in SEQ yet?


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2007)

These will be in Australia next month some time. When they hit the stores I am not sure, hopefully for christmas.


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

pics and specs are here
http://www.okumafishingteam.com/rods/co ... darka.html


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Not cheep are they.


----------



## JustinC (Aug 29, 2005)

They look sensational!!!

I was kind of expecting something more bulky and less robust - don't know why 

They looko very practicle and as their web site says, purpose built for kayak fishing. Hopefully they land before Xmas.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2007)

rawprawn said:


> Not cheep are they.


I dunno, they are on par in pricing with a raider rod which are at the lower end of the price range as far as graphite rods are concerned. I think they are very well priced.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

wonder why they went for 7'6" as the length. My rods are either 6' or 6'6" and i don't know if i want them longer.
price seem ok to me, i don't know what the quality of their guides are like


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

If these rods prove to be as sucessful as they might be - I'd expect a pretty big range of rods to appear and a number of other manufacturers to come on board to.


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

rawprawn said:


> Not cheep are they.


and that is US$ :lol:


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

I wouldn't expect to see them out here unless they succeed in the US. They do seem expensive for composite rods and the range doesn't cover what I look for in a rod. I also prefer rods in the 6' to 6'6" range and even in open water want to be able to cast plastics that are unweighted or lightly weighted


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2007)

I just worked it out on todys exchange rate to be $130 Australian. Obviously they will be a little more for shipping charges etc, but still they will be a rod around that mark I would imagine. If you guys think this is expensive for a fishing rod, then a) you are extremely careful of how much you spend or b) you have some awesome tackle store somewhere that you should fill me in on. $100 - $250 is the run of the mill price bracket for graphite rods such as raiders etc. $250- $350 is about mid range such as t-curves, GL2's etc, and then $350 > you get into your high end stuff. Anything under $100 is generally glass rods with the exeption of a couple such as the dropshots for about $90. There are some other ones out there, but I trult think this is a reasonable price for what they are, and Okuma always seems to have a policy of providing good quality gear at a good price. Dont forget Okuma's warranty is the best on the market also.


----------



## JustinC (Aug 29, 2005)

Phoenix said:


> If these rods prove to be as sucessful as they might be - I'd expect a pretty big range of rods to appear and a number of other manufacturers to come on board to.


I reckon you're right on the money there. With the growth of kayak fishing in Australia and broadening of those who enjoy the sport, I think they will find roots and then other companies will be in on it. Then there will be different ranges etc. Shound be good.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2007)

JustinC said:


> Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> > If these rods prove to be as sucessful as they might be - I'd expect a pretty big range of rods to appear and a number of other manufacturers to come on board to.
> ...


I agree with both comments. Kayak fishing is only on the increase, and with more interest means more choices. I am glad someone came up with the idea, a rod that saves that precious reel if it gets dropped over the side.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

If you had one of these would you still tether it ???
if you don't a fish will still take it down and if you do then it makes no difference if it floats or not, it is still attached.
just a thought


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

I wonder how many people would be willing to spend that on a glass/graphite rod composite rod...

maybe a full graphite..


----------



## JustinC (Aug 29, 2005)

keza said:


> If you had one of these would you still tether it ???
> if you don't a fish will still take it down and if you do then it makes no difference if it floats or not, it is still attached.
> just a thought


Good point. Probably depends on how and when you use your tethers.

I would definitely still tether mine while under way. When I'm stationary fishing I tend not to have the rods I'm using tethered and accidents do happen. In the past twelve months I can remember seeing three rods go overboard (none were mine thank goodness) while fishing and only one of them came back (because the water wasn't deep and he followed it over  ). In two of those the guys fishing were helping someone else while anchored and bottom bouncing with the subject rods in use and untethered - just takes a second.


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

keza said:


> If you had one of these would you still tether it ???
> if you don't a fish will still take it down and if you do then it makes no difference if it floats or not, it is still attached.
> just a thought


I would if I paid that much for a rod. As it is I like using cheaper gear I don't have to worry about losing


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2007)

landyman said:


> I wonder how many people would be willing to spend that on a glass/graphite rod composite rod...
> 
> maybe a full graphite..


Just remember though that only 1 rod in the whole range has e glass construction, all the rest are graphite.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2007)

keza said:


> wonder why they went for 7'6" as the length. My rods are either 6' or 6'6" and i don't know if i want them longer.
> price seem ok to me, i don't know what the quality of their guides are like


The guides are fine. Plenty of manafactures are using this brand of guide, Wilsons being one of them. Dont get too caught up on FUJI being the only make of guide worth having. These guides are just fine. I believe they went the extra lenght to try and make up for our lower positon in the water. By making them longer, it will aid us in distance casting and we will no loger be at a disadvantage...................................and before the critics jump in and try to argue with me, park your kayak next to a boat and have a casting competition using the same rod. The bloke in the boat will always cast further because he is higher up................................and before I get nailed with the "distance isnt everything" argument, well I agree. But sometimes it is....

am I learning how this forum works or what :lol:


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

keljad said:


> landyman said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder how many people would be willing to spend that on a glass/graphite rod composite rod...
> ...


I thought they were a fiberglass/graphite composite rod ??? but I could be wrong


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2007)

Mate, I will re check that, I could very well be wrong also (not the first time  ) But the way I read it was the 701BC was the only e-glass. As soon as they land though, I will be buying the two spins, and probably an overhead. I will post a review up on what I think of them.


----------

